# What is a Socionics test?



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

I actually just discovered Socionics when I joined Personality Cafe, and I'm still not really sure what it is. I looked up a test to take online and it wanted me to choose a lot (A LOT) of different traits I thought applied to me and did not, which seemed kind of exhausting at the time, so I didn't take it. Are all the tests like that? Is there a good test you can recommend?


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

Ugh, just realized that my topic says "What is a socionics test?" Meant for it to say "What is a good socionics test?"


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

here you go

Socionics Tests


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks @Zero11 Finally got my results. Pretty thorough (but not exhausting) test. I got LIE

Test Results


Your Sociotype: LIE-3Te (ENTj)


Brief Description of the LIE


Using extroverted thinking as his base function and introverted intuition as his creative, the LIE has an amazing ability at not only predicting future trends, but also understanding what is necessary to make these future trends profitable. The LIE has an innate understanding of the most valuable use of capital and labor, and has the energy and drive to align these tools to achieving his goals. The LIE easily assesses the validity and usefulness of any information he happens to run across. Like the EIE, the LIE has great leadership potential, but unlike the EIE, the LIE is less concerned with the effects of his decisions on people's relationships or emotions, and more concerned with the impersonal results. At his best, the LIE is a visionary leader who understands the the big picture as well as the risks and rewards of every decision. At his worst, the LIE can become so focused on the future and the bottom line that he loses touch with the present and his personal relationships. Additionally, the LIE can be so focused on achieving his external goals that he forgets to take care of his own personal needs. Learn more about the LIE here!


Other Possible Types


ILI (INTp): 89% as likely as LIE.
LSE (ESTj): 73% as likely as LIE.
ILE (ENTp): 69% as likely as LIE.
Sociotype Characteristics


Small Groups	First Tier Dichotomies	Second Tier Dichotomies	Third Tier Dichotomies	Fourth Tier Dichotomies
Quadra: Gamma
Club: Researchers
Temperament: EJ
Romance Styles:
Primary: Victim
Secondary: Caregiver
Extrovert
Intuitive
Logical
Rational (Judging)
Dynamic
Yielding
Democratic
Strategic
Emotivist
Carefree
Serious
Decisive
Positivist
Result
Declaring
Famous LIEs


Amanda Peet


ActorJulia Roberts


ActorBrad Pitt


ActorMatt Damon


Actor
Model A Function Strengths and Values


You Ideal Dual 
Function	Information Element	Relative Strength	Relative Value	Information Element	Relative Strength	Relative Value
Leading
Creative
Role
Vulnerable


Suggestive
Mobilizing
Ignoring
Demonstrative
Te
Ni
Fe
Si


Fi
Se
Ti
Ne
47%
28%
3%
22%


3%
22%
47%
28%
47%
28%
3%
22%


47%
28%
3%
22%
Fi
Se
Ti
Ne


Te
Ni
Fe
Si
47%
28%
3%
22%


3%
22%
47%
28%
47%
28%
3%
22%


47%
28%
3%
22%
- See more at: Socionics Tests


----------



## JWC3 (Jun 4, 2012)

The trait test you are referencing was likely the 'Socionics Type Assistant' on socionics.com. A truly awful test. The test that Zero posted is also very bad as it's clearly gauging a combination of JCF, Reinin Dichotomies, and Gulenko's Romance styles. The only important variable, and the one that is absent from that test, is quadra values. In all honesty though there is no available socionics test that is worth your time. Your best bet (other than to simply study socionics ad nauseum and try and figure it out yourself) is to simply fill out a questionnaire and hope that someone who has some idea of what they're reading can offer you insight as to what may or may not be your socionics type.

Though if you're dead set on using a test, I personally think this one Mizami: Registreer jezelf nu! is the least worthless, though it's still inconsequential.


----------



## Champagne Wishes (Aug 1, 2013)

JWC3 said:


> Your best bet (other than to simply study socionics ad nauseum and try and figure it out yourself) is to simply fill out a questionnaire and hope that someone who has some idea of what they're reading can offer you insight as to what may or may not be your socionics type.
> .


What is this questionnaire you speak of?


----------



## JWC3 (Jun 4, 2012)

kb82 said:


> What is this questionnaire you speak of?


This one

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/148710-alternative-questionnaire.html

It's located in the "What's my Socionics Type?" sub-forum. I used the other one personally because I was bored and wanted to waste time, but the alternative questionnaire is a bit more pointed and relevant to helping someone discern your type. The original questionnaire has some questions that don't really allude to anything type-wise.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

As if answering the Questionnaire were any better :dry: btw. the sociotype.com and the mizami test worked for me.


----------



## JWC3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zero11 said:


> As if answering the Questionnaire were any better :dry: btw. the sociotype.com and the mizami test worked for me.


Fair enough. Square one in any personality theory is a very confusing place.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I would just avoid Socionics entirely. Stick with MBTI and the Big 5.

This is coming from someone who studied it ad naseum.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

JWC3 said:


> The test that Zero posted is also very bad as it's clearly gauging a combination of JCF, Reinin Dichotomies, and Gulenko's Romance styles. The only important variable, and the one that is absent from that test, is quadra values.


IIRC, the shorter test on that site does ask about quadra values. Doesn't the extended version do that then? Weird.

Btw, I could argue how quadra values vs type correlations is not the most reliable part of socionics


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

Any test for Jungian type using 4 dichotomies, similarily described as in MBT, or 8 Jung's functions as they are described by Augustinavichute or by main Jung's definitions.


----------



## RSV3 (Dec 31, 2012)

JWC3 said:


> The trait test you are referencing was likely the 'Socionics Type Assistant' on socionics.com. A truly awful test. The test that Zero posted is also very bad as it's clearly gauging a combination of JCF, Reinin Dichotomies, and Gulenko's Romance styles. The only important variable, and the one that is absent from that test, is quadra values. In all honesty though there is no available socionics test that is worth your time. Your best bet (other than to simply study socionics ad nauseum and try and figure it out yourself) is to simply fill out a questionnaire and hope that someone who has some idea of what they're reading can offer you insight as to what may or may not be your socionics type.
> 
> Though if you're dead set on using a test, I personally think this one Mizami: Registreer jezelf nu! is the least worthless, though it's still inconsequential.


The sociotype.com test actually tests quadra values significantly in the second section.


----------



## JWC3 (Jun 4, 2012)

RSV3 said:


> The sociotype.com test actually tests quadra values significantly in the second section.


Howdy Ryan! Yeah I just skimmed the first couple of questions and decided it was quite clearly tainted no matter what turns it took later on.


----------



## RSV3 (Dec 31, 2012)

JWC3 said:


> Howdy Ryan! Yeah I just skimmed the first couple of questions and decided it was quite clearly tainted no matter what turns it took later on.


Hey Joe! What have you been up to lately? Are you done with college yet?


----------



## JWC3 (Jun 4, 2012)

RSV3 said:


> Hey Joe! What have you been up to lately? Are you done with college yet?


Yeah, actually. I'm working at a lumber yard trying to get my debt taken care of. Other than that just occupying my time with being social really. Doing tech work for the odd show here and there. Nothing special really. How are you? Have you been lurking all this time? I suppose I must have been too seeing as I'm still here *chuckles*


----------



## synod (Jun 13, 2013)

It's a theory of information processing and personality type, distinguished by its information model of the psyche.


----------

